# When do you take yours?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi girlsI am about to start the BC pill. I am doing a Monday start for some reason? I was wondering when you guys have found the best time of day to take yours? I don't want to forget to take it. Plus, I don't want to mix it in with the other pills I have to take. The other pills I have to take one when I get up in the morning, one in the afternoon and one later in th evening -almost before bed. So, when do you girls find the best time to be for you to take it?Thanks!


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I was told to start the sunday after my period ended...i had a lot of break thru bleeding..for 3 months actually..i had to stop.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I also start mine in Sundays. I try and take mine at supper since that is the easiest time for me to ensure I take it at the same time. Night and morning I may sleep in or go out.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I usually take mine at night, before bed. But as Aurora mentioned we don't always go to bed at the same time...so there is some variance in the time, which I know isn't good. It's always been hard for me to take it at the EXACT same time every day.When I used to work 2nd shift I tried taking it in the early afternoon before I went to work. I found that I'd forget to take it on my days off, though. I know some people that take it at dinnertime. That works if you eat dinner at about the same time every day. I think the key is having some sort of trigger that help remind you to take it.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I've found it's easy to do it (if you can) whenever you're done with your biggest activity of the day. During the summer, I take it in the car as I'm leaving work, since I worked every day until 6, and this was pretty easy to remember. During the school year, I'm done with class every day at 5, so I take it then, and so on. Otherwise, if you do something at the same time every day, such as eating dinner at 7 or something, take it then. Repetition has been the best reminder for me-- then it feels weird if I'm NOT taking it. Also, if you can't remember to take it every day on time, you might want to try the patch because you only change it once a week. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok, that's what I did! I am trying to correspond my pill popping







with an activity that I do every night. I have my IBS pills that I have to take as well so I am trying to space it out so I am not taking it together. I don't ilke to mix pills at once.Any ways, I've decided before bed is best for me. I am always home for bed so I won't forget. If I am out late I hope to remember to put them in my purse







Thanks for your suggestions, girls!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I always swallow a bunch of pills at the same time. It's so much easier for me to remember that way than if I spaced them out. To my knowledge, there is no harm in doing that with the medications I take. I take all of my once a day pills at night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Luna,Yes, I swallow two different pills in the morning, plus my precious immodium, and calcium within an hour. I feel like a druggy


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I take mine at lunch- 12 noon every day- weekends it's usually breakfast at that time!







I've had no problems taking it with other pills! Goes right down with my Librax! MMMM!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

KellinaIf you don't mind my asking -which BC pill are you on?


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

it's a generic- Nortell? Or something? It's a Sunday-start, continuous dose one. I still get HORRID cramping though- I though BC was supposed to help with that?? I also get spotting after the "sugar pill" week- the first few days back on the "normal" pills seem to throw me off! Good thing I'm going to the girly doctor in a few months!


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

Because of my work schedule, I find it better to take my pill just before bed. Some days I get up at different times and very often I am not home for lunch or supper on a regualr basis that this was the best time for me. I take that and my 2 Immodiums. It works out well because one of my worse times of days is in the am when my husband is in the shower. We only have 1 bathroom. Luckily he is a guy and he only takes 10 minute showers! He he. But as we all know even 10 minutes without a toilet is nasty!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Kellina,Ya, the BC pill is suppose to help with cramps. That's the main reason why I went to my doctor for it. I hope it helps. maybe you need another kind of BC Pill or a stronger strength. I hope you find one that works for you


----------

